# question about mini breeder



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think you may have difficulty finding a good breeder deliberately breeding shorter faced poodles. As a general rule - in the UK at least - the more serious a breeder is about testing and genetic health, the more serious they are likely to be about breeding pups that conform to the breed standard. But if you like the teddy bear look, any poodle can be kept in a teddy bear trim, with a fuzzy face!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Short nosed poodles aren't to standard so fjm is correct, you won't find many people doing that and also doing health testing. Get a nice poodle and keep him fuzzy faced- voila, a babydoll face.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm with fjm and outwest, you aren't going to find a reputable breeder breeding for shorter faces. Honestly, I believe that shorter faces aren't as healthy, anyways. The dog tends to overheat faster, have staining issues, and their dental health can be compromised. If you like the "baby doll" look, keep your poodle's face fuzzy.  That being said, good luck finding a breeder!

ETA: IMO, the hip, knee, and eye tests are the minimum you should accept. I would prefer more, such as for Addison's. There's another one, has something to do with skin, but the name is slipping my mind right now.  Someone else will know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Genetic testing is important regardless of whether the dog is being shown or not. Imagine buying a pet, and a year down the road, he comes up lame, blind, bald, or sick. The dog may require medication for life, surgery and frequent vet care. Is this how you envision for your life with a dog. Health testing helps to prevent this heartbreak from occurring. There are no guarantees, but there is a much better chance of having a healthy pup if the parents (and grandparents, etc) are tested in an effort to eliminate the problems inherent in the breed.

Here is a link to common health tests that should be performed on minis:

VIP RECOMMENDED GENETIC AND HEALTH TESTS FOR MINIATURE POODLES

As to the "baby doll" face, pups in a litter will have dogs that don't adhere to the breed standard, in some cases this might include a shorter muzzle. However, most reputable breeders will prefer to match the dogs temperament to the potential owner's lifestyle, so you may not get to "pick" your pup. Though they may take your preferences into consideration.

I don't know anything about Little Paws and so cannot offer up a recommendation.

Good Luck with your search, I hope you find a wonderful, healthy, happy pup to share your life with, !


----------



## limonia (Oct 16, 2011)

*thank you*

I want to thank everyone for taking the time to share their ideas and feedback - very helpful! A.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

I concur with everybody else about the importance of health testing. It's important to go with a reputable breeder even if you *only* want a pet. A neighbor of mine purchased a puppy last year from a commercial breeder and although she spent about $200 less on her puppy than I did, that savings has been eaten up by vet bills. Her puppy has had skin ailments and other minor problems, plus some temperament issues. I don't know anything about Little Paws so I can't comment on them, but if you do your research (and this forum is a great place to start), you should find a healthy, sound puppy. Good luck!


----------

